
YouTube is closing its private messages feature - pi-squared
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/21/youtube-is-closing-its-private-messages-feature-and-many-kids-are-outraged/
======
ocdtrekkie
As a web user, beyond vaguely hearing about something like this, I didn't know
this existed or where to find the feature. Oh, apparently there was a button
for it on the top right. Who knew?

